# The Fall of Democracy... (General Election 2004)



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not big on posting editorial proclamations that aren't my own, but this one really caught my attention.
If your teetering on the fence of who to vote for, maybe the following hypothesis can help persuade your opinion a little to the right of center..
[hr:153586a350]
Subject: Interesting Historical Fact - The Fall Of Democracy

At about the time our original 13 states adopted their new constitution,
in the year 1787, Alexander Tyler (a Scottish history professor at The
University of Edinborough) had this to say about "The Fall of The Athenian
Republic" some 2,000 years prior.

"A democracy is always temporary in nature; it simply cannot exist as a
permanent form of government. A democracy will continue to exist up until
the time that voters discover that they can vote themselves generous gifts
from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes
for the candidates who promise the most benefits from the public treasury,
with the result that every democracy will finally collapse due to loose
fiscal policy, (which is) always followed by a dictatorship."

"The average age of the worlds greatest civilizations from the beginning
of history, has been about 200 years.- During those 200 years, these
nations always progressed through the following sequence:
From Bondage to spiritual faith;
From spiritual faith to great courage;
From courage to liberty;
From liberty to abundance;
From abundance to complacency;
From complacency to apathy;
From apathy to dependence;
From dependence back into bondage."

Professor Joseph Olson of Hamline University School of Law, St. Paul,
Minnesota, points out some interesting facts concerning the most recent
Presidential election:
*Population of counties won by:*
Gore=127 million
Bush=143 million

*Square miles of land won by:*
Gore=580,000
Bush=2,2427,000

*States won by:*
Gore=19
Bush=29

*Murder rate per 100,000 residents in counties won by:*
Gore=13.2
Bush=2.1
Professor Olson adds:
"In aggregate, the map of the territory Bush won was mostly the land owned
by the tax-paying citizens of this great country. Gore's territory mostly
encompassed those citizens living in government-owned tenements and living
off government welfare..."

Olson believes the U.S. is now somewhere between the "complacency and
"apathy" phase of Professor Tyler's definition of democracy; with some 40
percent of the nation's population already having reached the
"governmental dependency" phase.
[hr:153586a350]
Regards, Kozmo
"That's Right! I'm Kozmo Kramer, The Ass-Man!..."


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Excellent article, Kozmo! I had run across Professor Tyler's theory some years ago. It's interesting that the voting breakdown seems to point to one issue: the haves versus the have-nots, or as I have previously written in other threads: the producers versus the parasites. :BM:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

dcs2244 @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> Excellent article, Kozmo! I had run across Professor Tyler's theory some years ago. It's interesting that the voting breakdown seems to point to one issue: the haves versus the have-nots, or as I have previously written in other threads: the producers versus the parasites. :BM:


Right on DCS. Although the left will argue that the "have nots" have not because the "haves" have it all. I could not agree less with that assumption. My father was born at the tail end of the Depression (in a home teetering on poverty) and barely made it through middle school. He joined the Navy at 17 and put 23 years in (subs), learned a trade (HVAC), and worked 2 jobs most of his working life to support my mother and me and get us the hell out of Cambridge. If nothing else, I have the utmost admiration for my father for that fact alone.

Its not the theory of what the gov't gives you that works, its what you have in your heart and mind. You cant throw money at people who haven't the inclination to succeed... Just another 0.02 cents I guess :sb: ... Have a great weekend! :t:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, my dad was born in 1930. His dad was employed all through the depression, and indeed for his whole life before retirement at 65. A veteran of the World War, Part I (27 Division, 108 NY Inf NG...you may remember the 108th...they found that truck driver/farmer guy that escaped from the terrorists in Persia...), he knew the meaning of sacrifice!

My grandfather was a foreman at a cold storage operated by GLF (now known as Agway). He employed a "tried and true" employee motivational tool: "Work Or Get Fired"!
No, he did not sit in an office, but worked shoulder-to-shoulder with his guys. There were no 'tow-motors', 'mules', or 'fork lifts': everything was toted and stacked by hand, at warp nine! The hours were 0630-1830, Monday through Saturday. No OT for over 40 hours! :shock: 

My dad was the first member of our family to attend college in the 20th century.

In any event, Kozmo, the fact that your folks got you out of Leningrad...err...Cambridge, was reward enough! 8)


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Great article!!! I'll be sure to pass it on to everyone I know. I just wish our Presidential candidates thought like this. I am not a fan of George Bush who I am almost forced to vote for, he is too weak, but Kerry should be deported!!!!


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

A very good post. There are a alot of issues that I disagree with the president, immigration for one. But he is by far the best candidate of the two. John Kerry is a oportunist who wants nothing more than a title and further the left wing policies of the DNC. Policies that will rip this country apart. We as veterans and police officers need to get the word out, Kerry is the wrong choice for America. 
Ok I'm getting off my soap box
Steve


----------

